# fleas!



## canecuttercraig (Aug 6, 2012)

i didnt have a flea problem until about 2 weeks ago. i use frontline on my beagles and it was working great on fleas and ticks, still dont have any ticks. a buddy came over and sprayed my pen with some stuff that works for him, dont know what that was. i dont get fleas jumping on me when i'm in the pen, they're just on the dogs. i was wondering what ya'll do to control fleas?


----------



## drawedback (Aug 6, 2012)

seven dust, I dust the dogs and use a duster to do the inside of the dog houses and around the kennels. If they have fleas on them you will see them trying to vacate immediately upon applying the dust.


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 6, 2012)

I use Happy Jack Kennel Dip every summer.  I have never had flea problems and don't want to.  I dip the dogs in the Summer and use a hand sprayer to treat the kennels about three times each summer.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 6, 2012)

20 mule team detergent in dirt runs.   Bayer Advance Tree and Shrub on concrete.  Python purple cattle tags on the dogs.   Sevin dust when necessary.


----------



## GLS (Aug 6, 2012)

Dunno how many dogs you have but vet prescribed medications can be expensive.  With only one-two pooches, it's not so bad.  At one time I used Frontline, but fleas eventually didn't care or became immune to it and my dogs got covered up with fleas.  I changed up to monthly oral doses of Trifexis which contains Comfortis, the flea  and parasites killer including heartworm.   It works for ticks for only about 2 weeks so it's not advertised effective for ticks for monthly dosage.  For ticks, the Preventic collar did the trick during hunting season.  It's a 90 day collar.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 6, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> 20 mule team detergent in dirt runs.   Bayer Advance Tree and Shrub on concrete.  Python purple cattle tags on the dogs.   Sevin dust when necessary.



Like chuck said^^


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 6, 2012)

We tried the purple cattle tags last summer and they did not seem to help at all.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 6, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> 20 mule team detergent in dirt runs.   Bayer Advance Tree and Shrub on concrete.  Python purple cattle tags on the dogs.   Sevin dust when necessary.



How do you mix the tree and shrub for spraying on the concrete? (how much tree and shrub per how much water)


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 6, 2012)

3oz per gallon should work.  I would let it dry before putting the dogs back in.   It has a growth regulator that prevents the fleas from maturing sexually so that they can not reproduce.  Very effective product.  As far as the cattle tags, they are more effective for the ticks as the Bayer Advance does not seem to get them.   Some use the Bayer Complete insecticide which has pyrethrins that will kill the ticks.  I never felt comfortable putting it directly on the dogs but many do.  The cattle tags are just a high powered flea collar in my mind.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 6, 2012)

Lime the pens all over, Dip your dogs in High Yest Dip, Or Happy Jack!!!! I even go to the Extreme Of Burning My Pens Off!!!!!!!! Dipping Will take care of the Problem More than Likely!!!!


----------



## daddy ron (Aug 6, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> 3oz per gallon should work.  I would let it dry before putting the dogs back in.   It has a growth regulator that prevents the fleas from maturing sexually so that they can not reproduce.  Very effective product.  As far as the cattle tags, they are more effective for the ticks as the Bayer Advance does not seem to get them.   Some use the Bayer Complete insecticide which has pyrethrins that will kill the ticks.  I never felt comfortable putting it directly on the dogs but many do.  The cattle tags are just a high powered flea collar in my mind.



do this and it will most likely work for you


----------



## daddy ron (Aug 6, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> 3oz per gallon should work.  I would let it dry before putting the dogs back in.   It has a growth regulator that prevents the fleas from maturing sexually so that they can not reproduce.  Very effective product.  As far as the cattle tags, they are more effective for the ticks as the Bayer Advance does not seem to get them.   Some use the Bayer Complete insecticide which has pyrethrins that will kill the ticks.  I never felt comfortable putting it directly on the dogs but many do.  The cattle tags are just a high powered flea collar in my mind.



do this and it should work dipping is useless in my opinion because it just runs them off the dogs the bayer will kill the fleas


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 6, 2012)

Bayer tree and shrub ,or Bayer complete insect  ,I have used them both (same thing ) it works good for me ! if you put it on the dog put it behind the neck so there is no chance of them licking it ,had one get sick for a day or two first time I done it ,I put it on her back and she got to it and licked it ,now I put 3-4 cc behind the neck about once a month and all is working good ,I spray it under and inside my pens also


----------



## canecuttercraig (Aug 6, 2012)

hey thx everybody, gives me alot to think about


----------



## jabb06 (Aug 6, 2012)

38 special on the ground & confortis pills every so often


----------



## base3448 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wash dogs good in blue dawn dish soap,  spray down with Adams Flea Spray,  Vet has a pill they can take now, if you have money.

Any insect spray, hook up to the water hose and hose down the entire area.  Remember to keep doing it, eggs will hatch and you will have to do it again. several time.


----------



## alvishere (Aug 6, 2012)

Tagging for latter read


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 6, 2012)

Seven dust ain't gonna hurt the dog? I've been wanting to try it,but scared he'll taste it and get sick.


----------



## Devildawg17 (Aug 7, 2012)

I wash once a month with Dawn dish soap. Trifexis after they dry off, and then K9 Advantex the next week.


----------



## drawedback (Aug 7, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> Seven dust ain't gonna hurt the dog? I've been wanting to try it,but scared he'll taste it and get sick.



Been using it for years, never had any problems or reason to change. We use it in dust bags for our cattle, and with the dogs I just put some on his back and rub it in, then you can dust all around the kennel as well.


----------



## drawedback (Aug 7, 2012)

P.S. the dust is a heck of alot cheaper than frontline, I bought a 4 lb bag the other day for $5.00, dusted all four of my coon dogs, and their houses, and still have almost half the bag left.


----------



## Prorain (Aug 7, 2012)

UltraShield ex at TSC it's for horses and can be used on dogs also says it on the back.Everyone i have told about this stuff has been happy with it.You can by it by the spray bottle or the gal..Spray them down rub it in and spray their bedding area it will get rid of your flies,fleas,ticks,ants, and it smells like lanolin no harsh smell.Should last 2 weeks between spraying


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 8, 2012)

X10 on the seven dust... not as "clean" for inside pets, but for outdoor kennel dogs, works great... also good for cattle, etc.  seven dust been used for YEARS.... and cheap at tractor supply or feed stores.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 8, 2012)

The one problem with sevin is that fleas can build an immunity to it.   Think about it this way:  2 out of 100 fleas, one male and one female survive and reproduce.  The off-spring are more resistant to the pesticide due to inheriting this trait.  Repeat, week after week and you can have fleas that are pretty much immune to it.   This has happened to me twice.  You have to hit them with something else to clean them up.  That is what I like about the Imidprodyl.  It has a growth regulator that keeps the fleas from maturing so they can not reproduce.   The larva feed on the feces of the older fleas and ingest the chemical too.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 8, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> The one problem with sevin is that fleas can build an immunity to it.



I think the fleas here get fat on sevin dust. I have been rotating the tree&shrub and permethrin in the kennels.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679785

This has been discussed several times.  The ortho tree and shrub is the greatest thing on fleas since sliced bread.  24 hrs after you put it on the dogs you won't find a flea anywhere.  Read the links for instructions.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 8, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> The one problem with sevin is that fleas can build an immunity to it.   Think about it this way:  2 out of 100 fleas, one male and one female survive and reproduce.  The off-spring are more resistant to the pesticide due to inheriting this trait.  Repeat, week after week and you can have fleas that are pretty much immune to it.   This has happened to me twice.  You have to hit them with something else to clean them up.  That is what I like about the Imidprodyl.  It has a growth regulator that keeps the fleas from maturing so they can not reproduce.   The larva feed on the feces of the older fleas and ingest the chemical too.


They also don't make the 7dust in a strong enough concentrate anymore. They've cut it from 20% to 5%. I've started using the cattle topical Ivemec and it's  even helpin with fleas and ticks as well.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 8, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679785
> 
> This has been discussed several times.  The ortho tree and shrub is the greatest thing on fleas since sliced bread.  24 hrs after you put it on the dogs you won't find a flea anywhere.  Read the links for instructions.


The end of fleas period.And I live in sand which they must love.


----------

